# Tackifier



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

I've watched the videos from GrassDaddy, but I haven't been able to find a lot of information on using tackifier. My plan is to use turbo tack over peat moss for my TTTF reno. My entire yard is on a slope and is 8,000 sqft. Has anyone tried to apply tackifier over an area this large? I don't necessarily want to run it through my Chapin backpack sprayer, but I have a 2.5 gallon hand can I could use. Any ideas on mix ratios or spray tips? Is there a better way?


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

I used some stuff called m-binder tackifier after seeing @GrassDaddy s videos last year. It says you can apply it dry or liquid. I did mine dry and it seemed to work really well. I can't remember if that was the same brand he used, but it looked like it wasn't coming out of his sprayer very well. That's why I spread it dry with a Scott s whiz spreader. I had to tap with my hand to keep the tackifier feeding into the spreader though. My area was much smaller then what you're planning.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah I'm a little concerned about getting to the day where I've got seed on the ground and my plan starts going sideways. I know if I don't do something my seed will end up in the street or my neighbor's yard. I like my neighbor, but not enough to donate seed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used this.....https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Seed-M-Binder-Tackifier-Soil-Stabilizer/dp/B01DO2VTD2/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1531445628&sr=1-1&keywords=natures+seed+m+binder

Spread it through my Earthway and just had to bounce it to get it to come out. Then I just ran the sprinklers to wet it. It worked very well and held my peat and seed in place through multiple heavy rains.

Here it is applied dry to last years partial reno.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info. How much did you put down?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used the 10# on 2500k. I imagine the 25# would be very close for your 8k.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks a lot. I like this plan better than mine. Really enjoying this forum.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I used turbo tackifier on my slopes. To give you a sense, the slopes are too steep for a zero turn. They take up around 1500 sq ft of my yard.

Application was kind of tough-trial and error. I ended up throwing the powder on the ground and then watering it in-although effective, I surely wouldn't call it a best practice. The product itself worked very well: I had nice coverage when my grass finally germinated.

If I were to apply it again, I would use a hose-end sprayer. I would definitely add water to the tank of the sprayer and mix violently before hooking the tank up to the hose and applying the product. I would also use very little powder at a time, so that the vast majority of the mix is water. Note that this would be my newest experiment in application-I am not saying that this method would work. However, that is the direction I would move based on my familiarity with the product.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

I think for the amount of area I'm trying to cover the dry method is the way to go and then just let the sprinklers do their thing. I can see me on seed down day fighting my pump sprayer or a hose end sprayer and looking like Clark Griswold.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Iceman said:


> Thanks a lot. I like this plan better than mine. Really enjoying this forum.


You're welcome :thumbup: I'll add it was a bit of work getting it all out of the spreader but has to be easier than trying to spray it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Iceman that is funny. In my reno thread, I compared the tackifier to the stuff that Griswold put on the trash can lid ( non-nutritive cereal varnish?).
It makes everything ridiculously slick.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I used the m-tackifier and it is great. I had best success by spreading it dry. I tried to put it in a watering can but the liquid kept clogging the holes. Very annoying. This year, I'm going to try PAM. It is supposed to dissolve in water and I'll try spraying it. It also covers a lot more so it is much cheaper. Guess I'll find out in a couple months or so...


----------



## Z0rkNY (Jul 6, 2018)

@Iceman keep us posted on what you end up doing. I also have a sloped yard and plan to use tackifier. I would welcome any insight into what you used and how you applied it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was going to try the seeding mulch this fall in place of peat with a light tackifier over the whole thing. And the seed coating soil moist crystals mixed in as well.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenview-Seeding-Mulch-30-lb-600-sq-ft-1-3-1-Lawn-Starter/1000213095?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-GrassSeed-_-1000213095:Greenview&CAWELAID=&kpid=1000213095&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=139&k_clickID=11caa822-d9cf-4b6e-88ed-d8b4dbd5e027&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5a_U8aKc3AIVgcDACh2UugQeEAQYASABEgI3kfD_BwE

http://catalog.ehgriffith.com/info.php/cPath/40_549/products_id/8807


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah I would apply it dry and then water it in if I do it again. It was a huge pain trying to spray it but I didn't know if you could do it dry so I didn't want another fail lol


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

I think I'm going to run the M-Binder through my spreader. With the fast germination of fescue I should only be in panic mode for about 2 weeks. I'm pretty sure if this a fail my wife is going to kill me. If for some reason I stop posting after mid September it's been fun. Thanks for all of the feedback


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Iceman said:


> I'm pretty sure if this a fail my wife is going to kill me. If for some reason I stop posting after mid September it's been fun.


 :lol:


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I bought a 10 lb bag of this, https://www.reinders.com/products/spectac-4-10/, then realized I'm supposed to spray it with 22 gallons of water per pound of tackifier over a 1000sf.......That's gunna suck.

Perhaps i can spread it out dry and water in like you guys have? its not the m-binder tackifier, but i'm assuming its similar?

What do ya'll think?


----------

